# To my fellow Americans, on 9-11-2011



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Hereby I propose a symbolic minute of silence for the memory of the departed on 9-11-2001, and for those who fell while defending our homeland.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Most heartily seconded, without any hesitation or doubt! Good thought.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't know the right or best thing to say, but I think this song says a lot about love, grief, striving and pain:


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Now I'm already wishing that I hadn't posted it, but it's intended as a jazz / blues / rock epitaph in the New Orleans style--not in any way intended to be disrespectful or hurtful.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

No man is an island, entire of itself; every man is a piece of the continent, a part of the main; if a clod be washed away by the sea, Europe is the less, as well as if a promontory were, as well as if a manor of thy friends or of thine own were; *any man's death diminishes me, because I am involved in mankind; and therefore never send to know for whom the bell tolls; it tolls for thee.*

John Donne (1572 - 1631)


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)




----------

